

Livescribe Pulse - Smart Pen - anikettapre
http://anikettapre.com/blog/?p=173

======
NonEUCitizen
SDK:

    
    
      http://www.livescribe.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/LDApp.woa/wa/DeveloperToolsPage

